# Anyone feeding oxtail



## Gib Laut

Dex doesn't get a lot of Oxtail, but a recent freezer load had some. For the last two evening meals he has had Oxtail pieces. Both mornings about 6am he threw up some undigested bone; which of course he promptly cleaned up . Not a big deal to me, but it has happened two mornings in a row which is unusual for Dex....just wondering if anyone has had issues with feeding Oxtail?


----------



## jakeandrenee

bump...


----------



## ZAYDA

I have one in my freezer but have not given it to my girls yet.. That thing is huge!!


----------



## Relayer

OK, I'll chime in. Oxtails are full of connective tissue, muscle and bone. Also a fair amount of fat. While I can imagine them being added as an occasional item, the fat alone is probably reason to be sparing with them. They're also pretty expensive, unless you are buying in tremendous bulk. They're a lot like fatty neck bones. It is beef, after all, so not a bad thing, but I would be concerned about swallowing some of the thinner bones on them and the fat content. Btw, I love them browned and stewed with onions, garlic, carrots... slow stewed for about 4-5 hours!! Yum! I don't give them to Max though.


----------



## lhczth

When we raised beef I used to feed them on occasion. They are far too expensive to buy. My dogs always enjoyed them.


----------



## Gib Laut

the ones I have don't have very much fat and yep they are HUGE!....and I won't tell you what I paid, it will just upset you all!!! I think it may be the bone that is a bit larger that he isn't chewing as much, I think I will take that one away. But he seems to be doing a better job tonight munching away on them, he really loves them, will see how things go in the morning lol


----------



## Relayer

Gib Laut said:


> the ones I have don't have very much fat and yep they are HUGE!....and I won't tell you what I paid, it will just upset you all!!! I think it may the bone that is a bit larger that he isn't chewing as much, I think I will take that one away. But he seems to be doing a better job tonight munching away on them, he really loves them, will see how things go in the morning lol


Well, the only reason to have even commented (since they are beef boney meat) was to try and figure out why your dog barfed.


----------



## Gib Laut

Hooray success....third times a charm....no undigested bone came back up....it seems he was chewing the smaller pieces of bone but got impatient with the larger ones and gulped......last night he chewed it all really well.....since it's not a usual food, I think he had to learn from his mistakes! thanks all.....


----------

